# Abbreviations?



## lunaeclipse25 (Jun 30, 2013)

What do the abbreviations for bettas mean? Like EE, VT, DT, HM, etc. mean? I know PK is plakat but I have no clue... Can anyone list all of them? 

Also, how would I abbreviate this?:


----------



## Islandgaliam (Jan 27, 2014)

EE is elephant ear, VT is veil tail, DT is double tail, HM is half moon. I think this would be abbreviated HMDTPK (and if I am incorrect, someone please let me know)


----------



## Bikeridinguckgirl14 (Oct 22, 2013)

you're right, MG is mustard gas, DR is double ray, OHM is over half moon, SBD is swim bladder disease, thats all i can think of


----------



## MameJenny (Jun 11, 2012)

DT = Delta tail or double tail (usually the latter)
DBT = Double tail
VT = Veiltail
HM = Halfmoon
CT = Crowntail
PK = Plakat (sometimes different plakats are also abbreviated, such as HMPK for halfmoon plakat)
EE = Elephant ear 
OHM = Over halfmoon
SBD = Swim bladder disorder
OO = Omega One (brand of pellets)
NLS = New Life Spectrum (brand of pellets)
LFS = Local fish store
LPS = Local pet store

Those are all the betta-related abbreviations I can think of.


----------



## Islandgaliam (Jan 27, 2014)

and MTS is:
Multi tank syndrome
Malaysian trumpet snail
Mineralized top soil


----------



## tankman12 (Nov 13, 2012)

Imo= in my opinion
Ime= in my experience
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MameJenny (Jun 11, 2012)

Islandgaliam said:


> and MTS is:
> Multi tank syndrome
> Malaysian trumpet snail
> Mineralized top soil


Good one! 

Also, a few more general ones:
NPK = Nitrogen, phosphorus and potassium. Important for live plants
WPG = Watts per gallon 
NPT = Natural planted tank
g or gal = Gallon
PPM = Parts per million
IAL = Indian almond leaves

Can't think of any more right now.


----------



## tankman12 (Nov 13, 2012)

Co2= carbon dioxide 
hob= hang on back
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

